# Problème très dérangeant ipad 4.



## Solrac696 (18 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Voici encore un autre problème de batterie sur Ipad, mais je vous assure que je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème.

Mon ipad (32Go wifi), sous la dernière version iOS 7, fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à hier mais je me suis rendu compte qu'il ne se charge plus quand il est allumé.

J'utilise la prise et le câble fournit avec, mais je sais qu'il le reconnaît puisqu'il s'allume si il éteint et que je le branche. 

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour le "charger" est de l 'éteindre une fois branché et là il charge un peu (20% pour 7h).

Faisant actuellement un tour en Amérique du Sud je ne peux trouver de solutions que via internet. De plus il est l'outil qui nous permet de gérer le site de notre voyage. 

Bref si je n'ai pas été assez clair faite le moi savoir, et si vous avez la solution à mon problème je vous en serai grandement reconnaissant.


----------



## Lauange (18 Janvier 2014)

Salut,

Deux solutions possibles :

- soit ton chargeur est hs,
- soit tu est dans un pays qui fonctionne en 110 volts (temps de charge doubl&#279


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> ...- soit tu est dans un pays qui fonctionne en 110 volts (temps de charge doubl&#279



Ben, non... Quelle drôle d'idée... 

En tout cas, je vois mal ce que tu peux faire par toi même. Ça sent le problème matériel, avec trois possibilités d'un bout à l'autre de la chaîne : batterie de l'iPad, câble, chargeur.
Si ton iPad fonctionne quand il est branché au chargeur et ne se recharge pas, ça évoque un problème de batterie de l'iPad.


----------



## Solrac696 (19 Janvier 2014)

J'espérais tout sauf le problème interne de l'iPad.

Aujourd'hui par exemple la batterie est chargée à 100% et j'étais parti pour toute la journée en le laissant branché au courant.

D'ailleurs ça m'a étonné qu'à notre retour il était allumé alors que j'ai fait la même chose que les autres jours, le brancher, l'éteindre et attendre....

Bref je vais essayer de tester avec un autre chargeur d'iPad pour voir si l'indicateur de charge apparaît...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Moi je vote pour le 110V.

Pour info tu as parlé d'Amérique du sud:


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...der_Netzspannungen_und_Netzfrequenzen.svg.png

La plupart des réseaux sont en 110 voir 115 V...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2014)

Encore une fois, la tension du courant électrique n'a strictement aucune importance avec de nombreux chargeurs, et en particulier avec les chargeurs Apple. Un iDevice mettra un peu plus de temps à se recharger s'il est connecté au port USB d'une machine (intensité variable jusqu'à 0,5 A pour l'USB 2, jusqu'à presque 1 A pour l'USB 3, tension = 5 V).
Mais sur un chargeur secteur, que la tension d'entrée soit du 110 ou du 220/230/240 V, franchement...


----------



## cillab (19 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Encore une fois, la tension du courant électrique n'a strictement aucune importance avec de nombreux chargeurs, et en particulier avec les chargeurs Apple. Un iDevice mettra un peu plus de temps à se recharger s'il est connecté au port USB d'une machine (intensité variable jusqu'à 0,5 A pour l'USB 2, jusqu'à presque 1 A pour l'USB 3, tension = 5 V).
> Mais sur un chargeur secteur, que la tension d'entrée soit du 110 ou du 220/230/240 V, franchement...




bonjour 
tu parle de rhumatologie tu a raison la raideur ce déplace  dixit  Francois


----------

